# Skye Bridge Tolls Abolished



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

There are no longer any tolls on the Skye Bridge as from today. 

BBC 2 CEEFAX page 114 for all the details

This will be excellent news to tourist and locals alike.

Don


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

yippee
we are off to Scotland next year .
all the best 
Twodogs


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

more details and the complete story on:

http://www.skat.org.uk/

I think that these folks do get the credits for this.

See you on the ferry to Skye,

Leo


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Visited Skye in August and would visit again, toll or not. Skye is so beautiful it should not be missed and having no toll is a bonus.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Skye Ferry*

 Hoots mon didna think we'ud iver get that

Owt for nowt were off tae Skye


----------

